# Horror Movies...



## Jorja Tabu (Feb 6, 2012)

This is probably the silliest problem anyone has ever had. 

I have seen virtually every horror movie on virtually every 'best of' list! I know what you're thinking: _What?! Who has that kind of time?_ Shameful, but still true...

What is _your_ favorite horror film, scariest movie, biggest frightfest, whatever? I enjoy anything that falls under the label, from slow-moving thrillers to sloppy gorefests. Tasteful, I know.


----------



## A. Rosaria (Sep 12, 2010)

I love 'Aliens' best sci-fi horror monster movie I've ever seen.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

My favorite will always be the original Texas Chainsaw Massacre.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I like horror films that really just leave a permanent mark on my psyche. The movies May and Dead Ringers would be two that have done that above others.

As far as classic horror, Alien is one of my all-time faves as well as John Carpenter's The Thing.

My all-time favorite movie is probably Jaws, and that is also considered a horror film, I guess.


----------



## TonyBava (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm a big Dario Argento fan. Suspiria is probably his best but I prefer Phenomena. I love the dream imagery juxtaposed with the heavy metal soundtrack.


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

My favorite 'feel good' horror movie (don't laugh) is Dawn of the Dead, 2004 remake. Or 'The Thing' (the classic, not the crappy remake)

I also really enjoyed Pandorum, but space horror is my favorite. I wish it was more popular.


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

I typically don't do 'blood, guts, gore and veins in my teeth' type flicks but the Chucky movies were so over the top they made me snicker. 
The movie that really scared me was the original 'Don't Be Afraid of the Dark'. It has to have been 40 yrs since I've seen it and standing next to floor vents STILL gives me the *****.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

For my money, I am pretty tired of vampires and zombies.  I feel like all of those stories have been played out now.


----------



## Jorja Tabu (Feb 6, 2012)

I am such a nerd--I've seen (and loved, to be sure) all of the movies y'all mentioned except _Pandorum _and _Don't Be Afraid of the Dark_. At least, I think I haven't seen the latter; I'll find it and watch it again to be sure! 

The most interesting movies I've seen lately are by the guy who did _May_--he's got one out called _The Woman_ that I've barely started but already seems like it's going to creep even me out. I love the classics, though, like _Alien _(who wouldn't love _Alien_? Isn't there a law?) and _The Thing_. I'm an old school Cronenburg fanatic.

Anyway, thank you for commiserating, judgment free, and I'll check out the titles I haven't seen yet!


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

While it's not really "horror..."  If you have a chance to see it, watch "Tucker and Dale Vs. Evil."  God, that movie was great.  A good take on the whole "psychotic hillbilly" movie sub-genre.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

The original Halloween was a masterpiece in the art of doing a lot with a very little. Sadly, it spawned a lot of very bad movies and imitators.
Alien was cutting edge and fantastic. I don't really consider the sequel a horror movie, but a very good action movie with monsters. The rest were awful, but I have high hopes for Prometheus.
There is an old black and white version of The Turn of the Screw somewhere out  there that is eerie as heck.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

D. Nathan Hilliard said:


> The original Halloween was a masterpiece in the art of doing a lot with a very little. Sadly, it spawned a lot of very bad movies and imitators.
> Alien was cutting edge and fantastic. I don't really consider the sequel a horror movie, but a very good action movie with monsters. The rest were awful, but I have high hopes for Prometheus.
> There is an old black and white version of The Turn of the Screw somewhere out there that is eerie as heck.


I totally agree with those and would add my favorite for just plain eery, the original The Haunting of Hill House with Claire Bloom. It was very, very true to the book and excellent for eery, not gory, chills.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

_The Thing,_ _Halloween,_ and the first _Alien_ movie are classics. Most of what's out now is little more than gorefests with little or no real scare factor.

I'd also add the original _Night of the Living Dead_ to that list.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

If I may lamely mention a miniseries, the scene in the cemetery, with the coffin, in The Stand... Screamed so loud that gave my dog, who'd been sleeping quietly next to me, a nervous break-down. I seem to recall that my mother screamed, too. Also, the scene with the kid floating outside the window. 

Oh, probably not horror, but the scene in Jaws when the face appears in the wrecked hull of the boat!

Silence of the Lambs, in the basement. When Noah dies in The Ring. Cheesy, but true -- the scene in Pit and The Pendulum when it's clear the woman had been buried alive. The scene in Seven when it's clear that dessicated thing is still alive. All of Mommy Dearest. 

A guy once hit on me by saying I looked like one of the campers Jason killed in the second or third of the Friday the 13th movies. That's scary in a whole different way. 

The original Nightmare on Elm Street gave me nightmares for months. The fake-out kind in which I'd think I was awake until something horrible happened, think I was waking up, rinse and repeat. Since I could never speak in these dreams, I'd make myself try, and so I knew I was awake when I could produce sound again.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

I love The Stand's intro playing BOC Don't Fear The Reaper. Kind of unnerved me. 

One of my favorite horror movies has to be An American Werewolf In London. A classic.


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

Hadou said:


> While it's not really "horror..." If you have a chance to see it, watch "Tucker and Dale Vs. Evil." God, that movie was great. A good take on the whole "psychotic hillbilly" movie sub-genre.


YES! This was an awesome, awesome movie.

I also really enjoyed 'The Descent' but the ending made me give it the side eye, just a little. I'm trying to think of what else we've enjoyed recently - my husband is a huuuge horror fan. The Paranormal Activity movies are a pretty go-to staple, but the ripoffs are all hideous.

And who can forget the classic Mega-Shark vs Giant Octopus? If you like to laugh all the way through your horror, that is. I love the giant shark/maneater monster movies, even the campy ones. Pirahna 3D was surprisingly not crap.

Cloverfield was pretty awesome if you don't mind shakeycam and lots of spoiled 20somethings. I wish there were more big monster movies. *wistful sigh*


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

Oooh oooh! I just thought of one. If you don't mind subtitles, the Norwegian film Trollhunter was surprisingly awesome.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

jillmyles said:


> YES! This was an awesome, awesome movie.
> 
> I also really enjoyed 'The Descent' but the ending made me give it the side eye, just a little.


Which ending did you see?


Spoiler



The American theatrical ending cut the movie when she's in the car and sees the other girl, but the original British ending cuts back to the cave to show that that was just a fantasy or dream, and she's still stuck in the cave and going insane.


 That movie is probably my favorite horror film of the 00's, and I like both endings but prefer the original.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Are you aware that there is a Descent 2 that went straight to dvd? Not bad. A couple returning characters. Worth checking out.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh..and if you like crazy, over the top, fun horror check out the Feast trilogy. Weird, fun, gory and...weird.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

derek alvah said:


> Are you aware that there is a Descent 2 that went straight to dvd? Not bad. A couple returning characters. Worth checking out.


Yeah, hadn't gotten around to seeing that yet. I know that it doesn't have the original director and it goes off the US ending, so my interest isn't that high. I'll probably check it out eventually.


----------



## Jorja Tabu (Feb 6, 2012)

Did _not _know Feast was part of a trilogy! Huh. And Trollhunter _was _surprisingly awesome, I would be surprised if there aren't sequels to that eventually too.

House on Haunted Hill and The Descent (original ending) are two of my personal favorites of all time. Descent 2? Eh... I love those characters, but still. Come on. I also saw the ******* movie, but I should watch it again, I didn't give it as much attention (I was at a party with some other horrorfreaks, and we were all fighting about whether or not The Mothman Phrophecies counts as horror). I've also seen The Stand series, but not in ages. Maybe I should dig that up again too.

Right now I'm watching something called Cold Prey... Norwegian slasher flick? No idea if it's good yet.


----------



## EresWilliams (Mar 17, 2011)

jillmyles said:


> space horror is my favorite. I wish it was more popular.


same here!! love "alien", "aliens", and john carpenter's "the thing". also really liked "the descent". i even enjoyed the sequel. 

if you haven't seen it, a great lesser known flick is "dog soldiers" - werewolves in the scottish forest. and kevin mckidd. rawr. there's a subtle reference to "the matrix" that made us laugh out loud.

i also loved "let the right one in" - the original 2008 swedish vampire flick that was remade in america as "let me in" (also good, but not AS good).


----------



## Jorja Tabu (Feb 6, 2012)

THANK YOU!  I could not remember the name of that one for the life of me, or where it was filmed--Dog Soldiers.  On the list.

Today I watched the remake of Don't Be Afraid of the Dark, and I could tell I was watching the pale shadow of a great film a la House on Haunted Hill.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

The best horror is the horror that conceals the creature for as long as possible. That's what made the movie _Alien_ so good: for a majority of the movie, you only get glimpses of the creature.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I love demons and the devil as villains.  The Exorcist is classic.  Also loved the Hellraisers.  Pinhead is such a great villain.  And Deniro as Louis Cyphier in Angel Heart was just one of the best debils ever in cinema.  Stigmata is one of my all time favorite films period.

Also, even though it wasnt a traditional horror film, I adored the monsters in Del Toros Pans Labtrinth.  The one with the hanging skin and eyes in the palm of its hands?  Such brilliance.

The Ring, the first three Aliens, the first two Predator, the first two Terminators, all classics I can watch over and over.

And what was the movies with Vin Diesel?  Pitch Black and Chronicles of Riddick?  I really liked those.  I think I am one of the few who loved The Chronicles.  The Necromancer aliens were just so interesting.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

MichelleR said:


> Cheesy, but true -- the scene in Pit and The Pendulum when it's clear the woman had been buried alive.


Actually, I thought that scene was a masterful setup for a later scene when Vincent Price reenters the crypt and you see a back view of a woman standing in the coffin. With the former image set in the viewers mind, it created an effects free way of making the later pursuit scene both creepy and horrific.

That was also sort of a formative scene for me as a horror writer as I first encountered it when i was a kid in third grade and it gave me nightmares for a month


----------



## Darrell Pitt (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes, The Exorcist is a classic. Personally I've always loved The Shining (although Stephen King hated the original film).

I recently saw an Aussie movie "Snowtown" which is based on a true life story. I still shudder when I think about some of the scenes in it. If you're interested in something really disturbing (in the vein of Hostel) you might like to see it.


----------



## Jorja Tabu (Feb 6, 2012)

KindleChickie said:


> And Deniro as Louis Cyphier in Angel Heart was just one of the best debils ever in cinema.


I am pretty sure that movie is what turned me into a horror fan, no kidding. So good. Dinero plus Lisa Bonet, and Mickey Rourke--thankyouverymuch.

I'm into slasher, I'll check out Snowtown (although at the moment it reminds me of Cold Prey, and that turned out to be a lil bit boring).


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Day of the Triffids

1962 Film





College Kids' project for a grade, made a trailer for their version of it...


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

KindleChickie said:


> I love demons and the devil as villains. The Exorcist is classic. Also loved the Hellraisers. Pinhead is such a great villain. And Deniro as Louis Cyphier in Angel Heart was just one of the best debils ever in cinema. Stigmata is one of my all time favorite films period.
> 
> The Ring, the first three Aliens, the first two Predator, the first two Terminators, all classics I can watch over and over.
> 
> And what was the movies with Vin Diesel? Pitch Black and Chronicles of Riddick? I really liked those. I think I am one of the few who loved The Chronicles. The Necromancer aliens were just so interesting.


Enjoyed Hellraiser. Angel Heart and Stigmata, classics. First three Alien/Aliens films were great, looking forward to the new one coming out soon.

Predator and Terminators, earlier ones.

Vin Diesel, great in Pitch black and Chronicles of Riddick, as well as voice over in what took place between the Pitch Black and Chronicels of Riddick. Not sure the film industry realizes what a cult following that unfinished film series has.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I have always been a fan of The Shining both as a book and a movie.  You just have to look at them as very different entities.  The book is scary for various reasons, and Kubrick's take is scary in different ways.  When they did a more literal adaptation as a made-for-TV movie, it wasn't as scary, quite frankly.  The hedge maze works in the film, but the topiary animals coming to life is scarier to imagine than the CGI ones they had in the made-for-TV film.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Hadou said:


> While it's not really "horror..." If you have a chance to see it, watch "Tucker and Dale Vs. Evil." God, that movie was great. A good take on the whole "psychotic hillbilly" movie sub-genre.


...and it's one of the freebies if you have Amazon Prime. (Watched it the other day! Wash from Firefly!)


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The original Halloween. 

The old b&w Haunting of Hill House kept me wide eyed and awake all night for years after I saw it. Shame on my parents for letting me see it at that age! 

I like Carpenter's Thing, but think of it more as SF than horror. 

The father of one of my friends saw the original Thing while he was serving in the navy. He was soon after posted as a guard on a lonely old ship awaiting mothballing.  He got freaked out by noise in an enclosed room that reminded him of the movie and ended up emptying his pistol into something moving in the dark. He got in considerable trouble for needlessly firing his weapon, the pieces of bloody dead rat he had to show for it didn't help his case! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joseph_Evans (Jul 24, 2011)

The Descent is without doubt the best horror film I have seen in the last decade


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd go with The _Legend of Hell House_, scripted by Richard Matheson from his novel. _The Haunting_ (1963 version) from Shirley Jackson's novel _The Haunting of Hill House_ would be a moderately close second.

I'm not at all a fan of slasher movies or gore-fests.

Mike


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A. Rosaria said:


> I love 'Aliens' best sci-fi horror monster movie I've ever seen.


I first watched Aliens at a late night showing that ended around 3:30 am. _Bad_ mistake ... walking home along the darkened, silent streets, I could practically see those damn things coming at me from the shadows.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Final Destination stayed with me hours after the movie ended. Seems like Death is determined.


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

I am a HUGE Horror Movie Fan. Love the creepy psychological ones, the gory splatter blood and guts ones,  pretty much all of them. I have seen some great one, and of course some really horrible ones. Best one I have seen in recent years was Cabin in the Woods. Also Trick 'r Treat was a pretty damn good movie. And I know people hated it, but I really enjoyed Jennifer's Body. I am also a fan of Horror Movie Series. Then again, I am strange. If I have one movie in a series, I have to have them all.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

KindleChickie said:


> And what was the movies with Vin Diesel? Pitch Black and Chronicles of Riddick? I really liked those. I think I am one of the few who loved The Chronicles. The Necromancer aliens were just so interesting.


A lot of critics dumped on Riddick, and they really missed the point. It was really little more than Conan the Barbarian in Outer Space (right down to having the same final shot as the first Arnie movie) and was terrific fun and quite inventive ... the protracted scene where they're fleeing the devouring sunlight through a mountainous terrain still sticks in my mind. And yeah, I liked the Necromancers too.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Surely someone here has seen *The Cabin in the Woods*. Great fun!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

CS said:


> Surely someone here has seen *The Cabin in the Woods*. Great fun!


Yep.

Who doesn't like unicorns?


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

JimJ said:


> My favorite will always be the original Texas Chainsaw Massacre.


This x 1,000.

Greatest horror film EVER.


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

Jorja Tabu said:


> This is probably the silliest problem anyone has ever had.
> 
> I have seen virtually every horror movie on virtually every 'best of' list! I know what you're thinking: _What?! Who has that kind of time?_ Shameful, but still true...
> 
> What is _your_ favorite horror film, scariest movie, biggest frightfest, whatever? I enjoy anything that falls under the label, from slow-moving thrillers to sloppy gorefests. Tasteful, I know.


Jorja,

Have you checked out:

-Martyrs
-High Tension (aka Haute Tension)
-Wolf Creek
-Black Christmas (1974)
-The Changeling (1980)
-Them (aka Ils)
-The Hills Have Eyes (remake)
-The House of the Devil

Tried to list some new, obscure, and some oldies that don't get as much press as they should.


----------

